# decrease mp3 bitrate



## Nedman (Oct 22, 2005)

i want to decrease the bitrate of my mp3s, how can i do it?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Nedman said:


> i want to decrease the bitrate of my mp3s, how can i do it?


Re-encode with an MP3 Output plugin in Winamp.

Audacity does this well, it's what I use.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

prunejuice said:


> ...Audacity does this well, it's what I use...


Can you do this in Audacity without re-recording at the new Bitrate ??? ... How ???

I use Audition (the new Cool Edit) to change the Bitrate ... but it's not anywhere close to being free.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Noyb said:


> Can you do this in Audacity without re-recording at the new Bitrate ??? ... How ???
> 
> I use Audition (the new Cool Edit) to change the Bitrate ... but it's not anywhere close to being free.


He said he wanted to drop the bitrate of MP3's.

Audacity does this using the *Export as MP3*...
...check the MP3 Output settings in Audacity.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Got it - That was Quick n Easy, once I found where to look -
Much faster than waiting on Audition to load.
Thanks.

Nedman ... got Audacity yet ??? ... It's free
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Nedman (Oct 22, 2005)

i can't quite find how exactly to decrease the bitrate, there is the rate in Hz, but i can't find how to decrease the bitrate (kpbs).


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Did you install the Lame_enc.dll file ???

Edit > Preferences > File formats ....


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Open Audacity

Click FILE

Click PREFERENCES

Click the FILE FORMATS tab

Under MP3 EXPORT SETUP, you can choose your bitrate.

_Make sure you have LAME ENC or something similar installed on your computer to handle encoding MP3's_

*You're quick, Noyb!*


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

Nedman said:


> i want to decrease the bitrate of my mp3s, how can i do it?


http://www.gold-software.com/download9053.html


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

kidcnote said:


> http://www.gold-software.com/download9053.html


Shareware.


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

prunejuice said:


> Shareware.


Oops, Sorry, It gives you 30 days.. I can change a whole lotta bitrate in 30 days


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

kidcnote said:


> Oops, Sorry, It gives you 30 days.. I can change a whole lotta bitrate in 30 days


You can change a whole lotta bitrate _forever_ and _free_ with Audacity.


----------



## Nedman (Oct 22, 2005)

thanks to you all, you have been a great help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can also use WinAmp with the MP3 writer to process them and change the bitrate.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> You can also use WinAmp with the MP3 writer to process them and change the bitrate.


*POST #2*

Happy Holidays, JayDub.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Son of a gun, breezed right by that one!


----------

